# Four rack or six rack Bradly smoker



## bbrock (Dec 8, 2009)

I have been going back and forth on a couple of smokers to get. And thank you all that gave me feed back and helpfull info. This site is the best for help. So am going to ask for some more help and then it will be a done deal. I am going to buy a Bradly digital smoker. Other than the ovise how much difference is there between the four and six rack smoker? would it be worth 100 more bucks for the 6 rack one? Thanks for taking you time in reading this and giving me your info.


----------



## bassman (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't have a Bradley, but if it were me, I would get the largest one they have.  Never know when you might want to make a large batch of jerky.


----------



## smoking snow (Dec 8, 2009)

I have 2 4 rack and 2 6 rack love the six great for jerky and i would get the digital if it was me


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 8, 2009)

Always go for the bigger "racks"..... oh wait... we still talking about smokers? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





More cooking space is always better - no woulda, coulda, shoulda moments... heh-heh.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree with these guys on size. If you'll buy the smaller smoker, in a month or two you'll wish you got the bigger one, especially when your neighbors get a taste of the Que


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 8, 2009)

If you can't be talked out of the Bradley then I would go with the six rack.

The best price you will find on them is at ManVenture Outpost, they get $384.22 + Shipping for the 6 Rack, that is where I bought mine and even with shipping was cheaper than anywhere else.

 http://www.manventureoutpost.com/products/Bradley-Technologies-BTDS108P-Digital-6-Rack-Smoker.html




If it were me I would go with the MES 40" which will be on sale at Cabela's on Dec 12th for $299.99, reg $349.99...  I believe it is a lot better than the Bradley units... And Lots Cheaper To BUY and Operate with no special pucks to buy...
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...0072261519373a


----------



## jamesb (Dec 9, 2009)

I personally have an issue with the Bradley. I just can't get over the proprietary fuel source...

If your set on that particular smoker, I'd go with the biggest one they sell.


----------



## hoser (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree wholeheartedly about the size, but like he said ^^^^^^^ why commit yourself to a solitary, overpriced source of fuel?


----------

